# New cage and more tiel pictures.



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

As promised, I have pictures of my new cage. It is really big and a bit empty right now. My tiel looks soo small inside it!  I'm going to be making new perches for it out of Eucalyptus real soon so I'm sure I'll find something to fill it up with. So... without further ado... I present to you...

My cage

















And a few new ones of my bird (still no name)
























I love this last one. It's like she's kissing my thumb.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I bet your tiel will love the new cage when she's figured out how to get around better!  I just love baby tiels, they have a really sweet and innocent look about them.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Looks like a great cage  is it sturdy? Iam looking at something like that right now. Cute birdy photos too  I have the same play gym as you, it is hanging from the ceiling


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

You tiel is adorableeeeeee! And nice cage too.
I want one of them trolly things the cage sits on but can't find one wide enough.


----------



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

It was really easy to put together and I think it is sturdy enough. My only complaint is that the seed tray on the bottom can pop off. I was thinking of removing the bottom grate and just having the seeds try but since it can fall off I don't want to risk it. I'm going to have to think of a way to shore that up a bit.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Looks really nice! Very pretty tiel too!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

The new cage looks nice  and your tiel is just gorgeous!!


----------



## Serenity (Aug 16, 2007)

Isn't she darling! I've fallen in love with pearls recently. <3

And the cage looks great. It seems everyone has that cage or a variation of it... The same cage in black is on sale close to where I'm moving to, so I think I'm going to get one too (after my move)... That way all of Sawyer's stuff isn't so crowded. And I'm sure my budgies would appreciate the extra space by moving into Sawyer's old one.


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

Your tiels are super cute and thats a nice cage.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh she's going to have plenty of room in there! She's a beauty........now, are you sure it's a girl. LOL.


----------



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

No clue if she is a girl or not. I just decided to call her a she until first molt. Then I will post pictures and the lot of you can help me figure it out one way or another.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

The cage looks brill...loads of space in there! We'll have to help you think of a name for your baby.


----------



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

Name ideas would be great. I'm still waiting for her personality to shine through. Besides hissing at me when I enter her cage (mostly because she don't trust me entirely yet) she hasn't really done much. If she's in the cage she just sits there all day long. If I take her out she just sits on me or where ever I happen to put her. I'm sure it's just cuz she's young and unsure. I can't wait to watch her blossom.


----------

